# POPSUGAR Luxury Edition for Him



## kitnmitns (Nov 16, 2012)

I thought it made sense to give this box its own thread.  I sooooo hope I do not regret it, but I bought it for my boyfriend. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 16, 2012)

http://www.fitsugar.com/Gifts-Active-Men-Boyfriends-Husbands-Dads-20643765

Here is an article which I hope gives us some clues....


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 16, 2012)

and this one

http://sf.popsugar.com/Gift-Ideas-Guys-From-Taylor-Stitchs-Michael-Maher-20843705


----------



## lolitam (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm right there with you.  Can't wait to see what's inside but I really hope my guy likes some of it.  Eek!


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 16, 2012)

I am thinking I will wrap them up as separate presents and maybe save some for Valentine's day. Let's hope they are on target!


----------



## AliMo (Nov 23, 2012)

They must be having a really hard time selling this box. They now have videos up on their various popsugar youtube channels advertising the box.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AliMo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They must be having a really hard time selling this box. They now have videos up on their various popsugar youtube channels advertising the box.


 Well...after the "limited" edition luxury box was first posted everyone jumped on it and later revolted after more and more of these were made available....We've all heard the statement: Fool me once.....shame on you.  Fool me twice...shame on me.


----------



## Dalisay (Nov 24, 2012)

I asked my husband if he wanted this box and he seems to be interested(I think). I just hate buying something for my husband blindly since he's so picky. I'll wait till December 1st, if it's still available, I'll get it for him.


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 28, 2012)

FYI from Popsugar CS
"The standard Must Have box will be shipped in early December and the Luxury boxes will be shipped soon after and arrive by December 24th at the latest"


----------



## cmello (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FYI from Popsugar CS
> 
> "The standard Must Have box will be shipped in early December and the Luxury boxes will be shipped soon after and arrive by December 24th at the latest"


 yesss bring on December.. i'm getting both of these boxes!!


----------



## Eleda (Nov 28, 2012)

I am keeping fingers crossed for discounted men box "evil smile"...why not? is has been slow to go, plus last time we suspected they had more boxes, so god knows how many boxes there really are? and december is just around the corner, they need to move them, I would assume. c'mon popsugar, I'll take it for 50 allright, lol!


----------



## lizzzellzzz (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am keeping fingers crossed for discounted men box "evil smile"...why not? is has been slow to go, plus last time we suspected they had more boxes, so god knows how many boxes there really are? and december is just around the corner, they need to move them, I would assume. c'mon popsugar, I'll take it for 50 allright, lol!


 i agree!

$100 is too much and I'm pretty sure my boyfriend would not use half the stuff.  I toyed with Birchbox Men for him but a friend of mine got it and said it was awful.


----------



## Christy327 (Nov 30, 2012)

Im in..heres hoping for a good box


----------



## Christy327 (Nov 30, 2012)

Im in..heres hoping for a good box


----------



## PBandJilly (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Im in..heres hoping for a good box


 I'm still debating...my bf could care less about this box even though I try to convince him otherwise. I want  this box more than he does if only to satisfy my own curiosity!


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm thinking about buying my hair stylist this box but a $100 is a little more than I wanted to spend- I'm hoping and a praying that a promo code comes out for the last 100 boxes- pretty please pop sugar!!


----------



## lolitam (Dec 7, 2012)

I would be shocked if they actually gave out a discount or promo code for the luxury boxes, anything over a $5 off sort of thing.  I think they'd have a lot of refunds to issue to irritated customers who paid full price - and it would probably be a better move to GIVE any leftover boxes to bloggers to review rather than...  I guess, diluting the perceived value of the box, if that makes any sense?


----------



## PBandJilly (Dec 7, 2012)

OK, I decided to bite the bullet and bought one for my BF...hope this wasn't a mistake! Seeing only 100 boxes left made me nervous. Marketing techniques are just WAY too effective on me!


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 7, 2012)

I think it will rock!  I am really glad I ordered one for my boyfriend


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 7, 2012)

ps- 96 boxes left


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 7, 2012)

76 now...it is a little weird, suddenly a lot of purchases...


----------



## Tuscanyb450 (Dec 7, 2012)

I ordered 2 luxury boxes for Men for the men in my life tonight. At $100 each, that is their Christmas presents in FULL. Nothing like putting all your eggs in one basket and taking a chance. If its bad.... I will hear about it for decades!!! LOL


----------



## meaganola (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 76 now...it is a little weird, suddenly a lot of purchases...


 I'm actually not surprised by this.  I still haven't figured out what to get my dad, and if he wasn't a 64-year-old retired timber cutter whose favorite hobby is fishing (read:  *not* their target market!), I would probably be giving up on trying to decide and just get him this (or get this and then split it between him and my brother, since they have *no clue* about subscription boxes, so they won't know that I've gotten a random box of stuff and split it between them, ecept my brother is a nerd-oriented librarian who likes to cook, so typical guy-oriented stuff isn't for him anyway.  I'm actually getting him a salt block -- which he *loved* last year, but he really needs four of them if he plans on using them on his grill like I'm pretty sure he wants to do -- and a t-shirt with a yin yang symbol made out of the Millennium Falcon and Serenity).  I've also been watching my spending, and it's starting to get into crunch time to get everything purchased for everyone, so getting a $100 men's luxury box and then splitting it between your dad/brother/roommate/boyfriend/etc. is starting to become really appealing, and then there are all of the people who were tempted but told themselves, "If it's still available on *this* date/after *this* payday, I'm getting it for [insert dude here]."

Now if they had a luxury kitchen/cooking-themed box, I would have snagged that in an instant.  That would be easily split between several of the people on my shopping list, and I would have easily been able to justify the cost because of that.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Dec 7, 2012)

I just ordered one for hubby.  Only 61 boxes left!


----------



## tanyamib (Dec 7, 2012)

Didn't plan to buy this box, but, but, but after reading all your enabler posts... I bought one just now and only 55 boxes left... my wallet must be crying now :'(


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 8, 2012)

i almost want to buy this box but not for my bf, maybe to divide up among my guy friends, and sometimes i like guy themed items like wiskey cubes etc. but would it be selfish to buy myself both boxes lol and only give away the very manly items?


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 8, 2012)

I caved due to 55 left- god there's something about creating an ergency- I know this all too well being a real estate agent..Lol! Anyways I bought 2- 1 for my hair stylist and 1 for my BF- I can always raid his stuff which is soooooo much fun!!


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 8, 2012)

i need an enabler or a disabler. lol thats how on the fence i am right now


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 8, 2012)

> i need an enabler or a disabler. lol thats how on the fence i am right now


 Go girl get one of those remaining boxes. Popsugar boxes are amazing as is so these boxes have to be 3 times amazing!! I guess I'm an enabler..lol!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 8, 2012)

> i need an enabler or a disabler. lol thats how on the fence i am right now


 After thought- buy to give out to your friends and keep your fav items for yourself- we all deserve to treat ourselves- I may do this a little too often ;-)


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After thought- buy to give out to your friends and keep your fav items for yourself- we all deserve to treat ourselves- I may do this a little too often ;-)


Im thinking that! Like im sitting here thinking, well what if there are electronics? Or itunes gift card, or head phones??? or some gadget? Or men food like jerky, i love jerky!!!! lmao.

 and im like if there is any clothes for men, or what not, then that i can gift.

i just feel a little selfish because i bought the one for her! and that would mean 200 on myself. lol but i am glad you enabled me. i think ill pick this up.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After thought- buy to give out to your friends and keep your fav items for yourself- we all deserve to treat ourselves- I may do this a little too often ;-)


 Dang it...this makes me "need" it. I just caved.

24 boxes left now!


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 8, 2012)

this is killing me there are 20 left and i am still fencing it.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 8, 2012)

I would just do it. 18 left...


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 8, 2012)

caved at 14 left. lord i hope i dont regret this.


----------



## Eleda (Dec 8, 2012)

So after you bought it there should be at most 13 left but there are still 14...interesting..


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So after you bought it there should be at most 13 left but there are still 14...interesting..


 maybe i bought it at 15. I think i meant there is 14 now.


----------



## Eleda (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh, now I see, they are killing us with these counters


----------



## Rach212 (Dec 9, 2012)

6 left!


----------



## nancy771 (Dec 9, 2012)

4 left! I didn't cave and I won't but really excited to see what you all get!


----------



## Eleda (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fancyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 4 left! I didn't cave and I won't but really excited to see what you all get!


 3 left! me too! curious what you all get!


----------



## StellaSunshine (Dec 9, 2012)

They are all sold out this morning.  I was wondering if Popsugar would make another 1000 boxes available like they did with the women's luxury box but it seems they have learned their lesson.  The site says:

"Our Must Have Luxury Edition and Luxury Edition For Him boxes have already sold out! If you missed out on your opportunity to order, stay tuned as we plan to announce more Luxury Edition boxes in the upcoming year."


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 11, 2012)

My men's luxe box is now processing...


----------



## bluelion (Dec 12, 2012)

So I ended up purchasing one of these when there were supposedly only 2 left. I was quite nervous about spending so much on a mystery box, but I'm planning to give it to my brother as a Xmas gift because he's kind of difficult to shop for, but he tends to appreciate higher end stuff. If it gets here early enough, I'll probably dig into the box and check it out and maybe separate the stuff I know he won't have any use for, otherwise I'll wrap the whole thing and let him have at it. I hope to see some box reveals in the next week or so!

I'm really hoping that there'll be actual items in there with good value, and not just a whole bunch of codes or coupons inside where you have to spend even more money. That's what held me back from purchasing sooner.


----------



## CupKatie (Dec 13, 2012)

Any news out there about the men's lux boxes?  I hope they are really neat!


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 13, 2012)

I just checked and still "processing"..... I ordered one for my boyfriend because I really do a good job with my hunches on things he will like.  I told him what I did and he mulled it and agreed that he would indeed probably love it.  So then I gave it some further thought and encouraged him to get another one for himself because if he reallllly loves it, he would totally be mad if he did not get a second, and it is not as though there is a guy popsugar I could sign him up for.  So I am getting one girl luxe box and he is getting two of the guy ones


----------



## tanyamib (Dec 14, 2012)

Mine is just initiated, and not using SlowPost any more!

Service type
FedEx Home Delivery
Weight
5.8 lbs/2.6 kg


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 14, 2012)

Yay! Mine too!


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 14, 2012)

I am sooooo excited!


----------



## tanyamib (Dec 14, 2012)

Me too!!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 15, 2012)

You know what would stink? Getting the HIS box before MINE! lol...


----------



## lolitam (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know what would stink? Getting the HIS box before MINE! lol...


 I might actually prefer to get the HIM box first because my "Him" has no idea I bought this for him and I can pilfer the contents of the box and snatch up anything I really fall in love with - but still, I will have my own box as a surprise to look forward to later. 

If I can stick to it, I would like to open my box on Christmas morning.   Ha, right.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lolitam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I might actually prefer to get the HIM box first because my "Him" has no idea I bought this for him and *I can pilfer the contents of the box and snatch up anything I really fall in love with *- but still, I will have my own box as a surprise to look forward to later.
> ...


 Good point!


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 15, 2012)

Anyone's actually ship yet?


----------



## Tuscanyb450 (Dec 15, 2012)

My HIM box says on the website states it shipped on the 11th but also says processing. I better get it by the 24th, since they are Christmas presents.


----------



## lolitam (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone's actually ship yet?


 Good question.  I thought the one I ordered had been shipped, but when I view the info on FedEx it just says the shipment info has been received by FedEx.  Pkg weight is 5.8 lbs right now

It states:

Dec 14, 2012 12:51 PM Shipment information sent to FedEx
Anticipated ship date 
Dec 14, 2012
Estimated delivery
Dec 20, 2012
 
Anyway, I am hopeful about this box arriving around the 20th or so.  I'm so excited to see what's inside


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 15, 2012)

Ummm, I am starting to thing they are not shipping these til monday, which will put it in the Dec 22-23 zone for me. A little too close for comfort.


----------



## CupKatie (Dec 15, 2012)

The suspense is killing me!!  I can't believe it is 'estimated' to get to my house next Friday!  
 
 
Shipment Dates
 
Anticipated ship date 





   

Dec 14, 2012
Estimated delivery 




   

Dec 21, 2012


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 16, 2012)

Still hasn't shipped so our arrival dates may change


----------



## shammycat (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Still hasn't shipped so our arrival dates may change


 Even though the website shows "processing" the boxes have shipped. EDIT: Meant to post in the women's box, sorry everyone.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 17, 2012)

Anybody's actually ship yet?


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Dec 17, 2012)

I actually just got an e-mail from Popsugar that mine has shipped and is estimated to arrive on Thursday the 20th!  Yeah!!!


----------



## lolitam (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anybody's actually ship yet?


 Mine still just shows that info was received on Dec. 14th and eta is Dec. 20, but there is no further info so I am hoping the packages will actually go out today...


----------



## Tuscanyb450 (Dec 17, 2012)

Got my shipping notice, this HIM is 4 lbs lighter than the HER box. I would love to see spoilers. These are my son's Christmas presents so ff they are awful, I need to go get something else ASAP.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 18, 2012)

My box still has not been delivered to Fedex Ground. Starting to look like a Christmas Eve delivery....


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 18, 2012)

WOOOHOOO! IT FINALLY ACTUALLY SHIPPED!

thank you.


----------



## KayEss (Dec 18, 2012)

Mine shipped today, slated to arrive Wednesday. (Original delivery was scheduled for Tuesday but not too much of a loss since I'm not letting him open it until Christmas!)


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 18, 2012)

OH MY GOSH, my boyfriend's box is going to get here before my reg December box or my luxury box. (And I am totally letting him open it right away.) So I will just all sorts of jealous.


----------



## KayEss (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OH MY GOSH, my boyfriend's box is going to get here before my reg December box or my luxury box. (And I am totally letting him open it right away.) So I will just all sorts of jealous.


 All his fun will be over and yours won't have even begun yet!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My box will be arriving after his as well...seems kind of odd on PopSugar's end but oh, well. As long as they both arrive by the 24th as promised I'm happy.

How could you not have received your regular December box yet though?? That's super behind!


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 18, 2012)

First of all, love the way you think second, it is totally insane I don't have my regular box yet! If it comes when expected, it will have taken 11 days to get here! Criminy POPSUGAR!


----------



## daydreme21 (Dec 18, 2012)

after seeing what you ladies got in your luxury boxes, I'm concerned about the box I ordered for my friend as his Christmas gift...I hope they don't intend to give men candles and hand soap... any guesses what will be in the box?


----------



## CupKatie (Dec 18, 2012)

My ideas of what the box may contain:

leather bracelet

nice razor (with accessories?)

tie

book


----------



## coldrose (Dec 18, 2012)

my guess is:

shaving cream

hair gel

cologne

manly soap

grooming kit

dark chocolate, chocolate coffee beans, something like that

something liquor-related - whiskey stones? shot glasses? 

lol, we'll see if i got any of it right...

What do y'all think will be in the box?


----------



## daydreme21 (Dec 18, 2012)

Oops sorry it posted multiple times


----------



## daydreme21 (Dec 18, 2012)

Those all sound good! I'm hoping for: A tie Some kind of tech gadget Cuff links Cologne Sunglasses Scarf/hat/gloves Socks Wallet Money clip Nice pen Notepad Something like that...


----------



## daydreme21 (Dec 18, 2012)

Those all sound good! I'm hoping for: A tie Some kind of tech gadget Cuff links Cologne Sunglasses Scarf/hat/gloves Socks Wallet Money clip Nice pen Notepad Something like that...


----------



## AshJs3 (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm betting on whiskey stones and an art of shaving type kit being 2 of the things.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 18, 2012)

My delivery has been kicked to the 21st.  Anyone due to get theirs today or tomorrow?


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 18, 2012)

Spoiler (maybe)

http://www.briansugar.com/tag/Instagram


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 18, 2012)

Or maybe not, turns out those are hard to get


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Dec 18, 2012)

Since I'm trying to stay spoiler free for the regular luxury box (didn't exactly work I think I know two things but I'm okay with it) I was hoping to take a peek at the guy box since I didn't buy one.  Anyone get their box today?


----------



## daydreme21 (Dec 18, 2012)

I think that must be Lisa Sugar's husband, no way she'd let him give it away lol, but I'm dying to know!!


----------



## annieha10 (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StuffedMailbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since I'm trying to stay spoiler free for the regular luxury box (didn't exactly work I think I know two things but I'm okay with it) I was hoping to take a peek at the guy box since I didn't buy one.  Anyone get their box today?


 I am doing the same thing..... but I am doing it for every sub I have since 12/01... including all the extra mystery boxes I have purchased....

Havent opened any of the packages received.... so I have about 2 dozen boxes for me FROM ME.. haha

Christmas morning will be very exciting... but until then... this thread is the only one I am letting myself check....

I only have a week to go...  Yay~


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 18, 2012)

Thats so funny girls... Me too.  I figured looking at my BF's spoilers will fufill my need for spoilers.  We're soooooooo Funny- Glad I'm not alone


----------



## bradenj21 (Dec 18, 2012)

Mine is still sitting in California  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bradenj21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is still sitting in California  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
Mine too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Says it will be here Thursday though?!?!


----------



## annieha10 (Dec 18, 2012)

I usually get my package pretty early since I'm in California... I really didnt want to open the box unless I feel the box was too cheesy to present as a whole. In that case I was just going to open it and use it as stocking stuffers or something...


----------



## daydreme21 (Dec 18, 2012)

mine said thursday but got bumped to friday today, im in Illinois


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *daydreme21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mine said thursday but got bumped to friday today, im in Illinois


 
Mine is still estimated for Thursday &amp; I'm in Michigan.


----------



## PBandJilly (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thats so funny girls... Me too.  I figured looking at my BF's spoilers will fufill my need for spoilers.  We're soooooooo Funny- Glad I'm not alone


 I am also trying to remain spoiler free for both his and hers luxury boxes so the BF and I can open together. I've been avoiding the luxury box for her thread but once spoilers start coming out for this box I won't be back until I get my box. Waaahhh.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PBandJilly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am also trying to remain spoiler free for both his and hers luxury boxes so the BF and I can open together. I've been avoiding the luxury box for her thread but once spoilers start coming out for this box I won't be back until I get my box. Waaahhh.


 
I'm trying too!  It's driving me crazy though!


----------



## bradenj21 (Dec 18, 2012)

> Mine is still estimated for Thursday &amp; I'm in Michigan.Â


 I'm in Michigan too. Fed Ex ground maps estimate 4 business days from Cali. So, if it actually leaves Watsonville today, it should arrive on the 24th. If it doesn't leave today, it will probably be Wednesday. But we'll see. I wouldn't hold my breath for the 20th.


----------



## coldrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Mine just arrived to the fedex facility in California. Estimated delivery is Friday.. I hope so because I'll be leaving on Monday!


----------



## tanyamib (Dec 19, 2012)

mine has arrived at my local fedex facility and scheduled to deliver tomorrow. Too bad that I'm out of town already and won't open it until new year! =(


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 19, 2012)

Mine left CA yesterday and is scheduled for delivery on Friday. I hope it gets here...I'm hoping that there will be something appropriate for hubby, BIL and FIL for Christmas.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 19, 2012)

Please post as soon as you get yours everybody.  I need to know if I need to do some last minute Christmas shopping or not!


----------



## Tuscanyb450 (Dec 19, 2012)

Me too!


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 19, 2012)

I cannot find anything on this box and yet you know there are people who got it already! Ack!


----------



## Freezymama (Dec 19, 2012)

M



> I cannot find anything on this box and yet you know there are people who got it already! Ack!


 My thoughts exactly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Dec 19, 2012)

Mine still says it should be here tomorrow.  I can't believe I might be one of the first instead of the last to get something from PopSugar.  I'm so excited!


----------



## Rach212 (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine still says it should be here tomorrow.  I can't believe I might be one of the first instead of the last to get something from PopSugar.  I'm so excited!


 I didn't even order one and I can't wait to see what is in the darn thing!


----------



## KayEss (Dec 19, 2012)

My boyfriend got his box today! I was hoping it would arrive with the usual PopSugar packaging (except perhaps a navy stripe instead of a pink one)...nope. It just arrived in a plain black box. Very odd. So I had to explain to him what it was and he was thrilled (and very curious!).

Of course, it's one of his Christmas gifts, so I'm not letting him open it today. Can't wait to see spoilers! He's just as excited about boxes as I am (if that's even possible) so I'm hoping this is a good one.


----------



## Freezymama (Dec 19, 2012)

> My boyfriend got his box today! I was hoping it would arrive with the usual PopSugar packaging (except perhaps a navy stripe instead of a pink one)...nope. It just arrived in a plain black box. Very odd. So I had to explain to him what it was and he was thrilled (and very curious!). Of course, it's one of his Christmas gifts, so I'm not letting him open it today. Can't wait to see spoilers! He's just as excited about boxes as I am (if that's even possible) so I'm hoping this is a good one.


 Oh my goodness. No spoilersssss You're goin to make us all wait too lol .


----------



## KayEss (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Freezymama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my goodness. No spoilersssss You're goin to make us all wait too lol .


 I know! I feel so bad knowing there are people out there just as curious as I am! If I was with him I would probably crack and open it myself (and take pictures) then close it back up again until Christmas, but I'm out of town for the holidays. Just as anxious to see the spoilers as the rest of you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh my gosh, you are killing me here! I NEED spoilers!


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 19, 2012)

Seriously Kara, you're a kitty, can't you just paw it open, sneak a peak, and report back? ;-)


----------



## coldrose (Dec 19, 2012)

lol oh man, i hope someone posts a picture! I wont get mine until Friday


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 19, 2012)

I cannot find a single spoiler anywhere.  This is unprecedented.


----------



## bluelion (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm in CA, so I think mine should arrive by tomorrow. Too bad I can't just go an claim it in its current location, which isn't too far from me.  I'll be happy if even two things in the box are things my brother will like or use. Not planning any last minute shopping, so fingers crossed! I'm actually hoping there's nothing edible in there either, since my brother's got diet restrictions, but if there is something like the Vosges chocolate bars from the other box, at least I'll be able to give it to someone else.


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kara Seldin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My boyfriend got his box today! I was hoping it would arrive with the usual PopSugar packaging (except perhaps a navy stripe instead of a pink one)...nope. It just arrived in a plain black box. Very odd. So I had to explain to him what it was and he was thrilled (and very curious!).
> 
> Of course, it's one of his Christmas gifts, so I'm not letting him open it today. Can't wait to see spoilers! He's just as excited about boxes as I am (if that's even possible) so I'm hoping this is a good one.


 You can't do this to us!  Open it and then re-wrap it all!


----------



## KayEss (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can't do this to us!  Open it and then re-wrap it all!


 I would definitely be doing just that, but I'm over a hundred miles away in my hometown until New Years! The box is unfortunately in his possession, not mine. Praying someone else gets theirs sometime today or tomorrow so the suspense can be over with!


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 19, 2012)

Aww, I understand Kara.  Fingers crossed some spoilers crop up soon


----------



## tanyamib (Dec 19, 2012)

my box is delivered... but I'm out of town until new year... crying for some spoilers please!


----------



## CupKatie (Dec 19, 2012)

Ahhh!!  The suspense has peaked!  I am crossing my fingers that we get a spoiler soon!


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kara Seldin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would definitely be doing just that, but I'm over a hundred miles away in my hometown until New Years! The box is unfortunately in his possession, not mine. Praying someone else gets theirs sometime today or tomorrow so the suspense can be over with!


 Ohhh, okay!  I thought you physically HAD it!!!


----------



## leialana25 (Dec 19, 2012)

I got my box today .


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



- Heys Touch-Screen Digital Luggage Scale -J-Fold Wallet -Blind Barber Shave Cream and After Shave Set -Stolen Riches Shoelaces -Casabella Silicone Big Ice Trays -Wurkin Stiffs Cufflink Knotz -Slant Shack Beef Jerky -The Original Shot Flask -Dollar Shave Club Razor and Blades -1 Bar of Vosges Bacon Chocolate I have to say that I'm pretty dissatisfied. And I'm usually very easy to please. -


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *leialana25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my box today
> 
> .
> ...


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 19, 2012)

some links:

Popsugar box for Him Contents!!!

- Heys Touch-Screen Digital Luggage Scale

http://www.amazon.com/Heys-Luggage-Touch-Screen-Digital/dp/B004SFULWK

-J-Fold Wallet

http://www.jfold.com/

-Blind Barber Shave Cream and After Shave Set

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=bl_sr_hpc?_encoding=UTF8&amp;field-brandtextbin=Blind%20Barber&amp;node=3760901

-Stolen Riches Shoelaces

http://www.stolenriches.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=102

-Casabella Silicone Big Ice Trays

http://www.amazon.com/Casabella-Silicone-Big-Cube-Tray/dp/B003DR4W4C

-Wurkin Stiffs Cufflink Knotz

http://wurkinstiffs.com/black-white-twilight-cuff-knot.html

-Slant Shack Beef Jerky

http://www.slantshackjerky.com/

-The Original Shot Flask

http://www.shotflask.com/

-Dollar Shave Club Razor and Blades

http://www.dollarshaveclub.com/

-1 Bar of Vosges Bacon Chocolate

http://www.igourmet.com/shoppe/Chocolate-and-Bacon-Candy-Bar---Milk.asp?src=froogle&amp;gclid=COGpnpX_p7QCFStgMgod6ggAsQ


----------



## leialana25 (Dec 19, 2012)

Sorry if the picture is not that great.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## tanyamib (Dec 19, 2012)

- Heys Touch-Screen Digital Luggage Scale $35 http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Heys-Touch-Screen-Digital-Luggage-Scale/prod136420017/ (love it, will keep for myself)
-J-Fold Wallet $39.50?? http://jfold.com/willphp/index_thumbs.php?getcategory=accessories (will give it to my BIL)
-Blind Barber Shave Cream and After Shave Set $24+$28 = $52?? http://www.beauty.com/blind-barber/qxb96899 (my hubby doesn't really shave... too bad...)
-Stolen Riches Shoelaces $17.50 http://www.stolenriches.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=102 (maybe give it to hubby?)
-Casabella Silicone Big Ice Trays $11.99 http://www.casabella.com/index.php/silicone-big-cube-trays-set-2.html (hubby will surely make good use of it)
-Wurkin Stiffs Cufflink Knotz $9.5 http://wurkinstiffs.com/purple-eggplant-cuff-knot.html (I wish they send out the cufflinks! Knotz are cute, but cufflinks were way much better)
-Slant Shack Beef Jerky $33?? http://www.slantshackjerky.com/chefs-choices(ok this will add to my holiday dining table but the package will be lying at the apartment office until New Year so will it still be good to eat?)
-The Original Shot Flask $25 http://www.shotflask.com/cart (Hubby almost bought it so he will be happy)
-Dollar Shave Club Razor and Blades $1?? www.*dollarshaveclub*.com (err...)
-1 Bar of Vosges Bacon Chocolate $7.5 http://www.vosgeschocolate.com/category/vosges-bacon-chocolate (I'll hide it from hubby!)
 
ok now I hope everything is good until I get back home after New Year...


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 19, 2012)

approx prices based on what i found

Popsugar box for Him Contents!!!

- Heys Touch-Screen Digital Luggage Scale msrp $70  actual $27

http://www.amazon.com/Heys-Luggage-Touch-Screen-Digital/dp/B004SFULWK

-J-Fold Wallet Roadster $59.50

http://www.jfold.com/

-Blind Barber Shave Cream and After Shave Set $52

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=bl_sr_hpc?_encoding=UTF8&amp;field-brandtextbin=Blind%20Barber&amp;node=3760901

-Stolen Riches Shoelaces- hollins green $17.50

http://www.stolenriches.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=102

-Casabella Silicone Big Ice Trays $10.34

http://www.amazon.com/Casabella-Silicone-Big-Cube-Tray/dp/B003DR4W4C

-Wurkin Stiffs Cufflink Knotz $9.50

http://wurkinstiffs.com/black-white-twilight-cuff-knot.html

-Slant Shack Beef Jerky 2 oz $5

http://www.slantshackjerky.com/

-The Original Shot Flask $25

http://www.shotflask.com/

-Dollar Shave Club Razor and Blades $9

http://www.dollarshaveclub.com/

-1 Bar of Vosges Bacon Chocolate $7.99

http://www.igourmet.com/shoppe/Chocolate-and-Bacon-Candy-Bar---Milk.asp?src=froogle&amp;gclid=COGpnpX_p7QCFStgMgod6ggAsQ


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 19, 2012)

For a total of

$222.83


----------



## bluelion (Dec 19, 2012)

With the exception of the

Knotz and beef jerky
I think overall it's great box. Definitely some things in there that my brother would like, and I can hand out the rest to various relatives, so nothing will go to waste. Probably wouldn't indulge in another one, now that I have an idea what they're like, but I'm not disappointed.


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Dec 19, 2012)

I think that it's a pretty decent box.  Hopefully it has satisfied my cravings from peeking on the regular luxury box thread.  I don't know when my box will arrive but hopefully it's friday or saturday.  I wanted to wait until Christmas morning to open but I don't think I can hold out.  I want to read the luxury box thread so bad.  Man the anticipation is horrible.


----------



## KayEss (Dec 19, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Freezymama (Dec 19, 2012)

> I think it's decent as well. I'm satisfied with my purchase for sure. I do NOT like the
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I think he'll use almost all of the items. Hooray!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[m happy too (believe it or not lol). I actually think its a better variety than the HER box. The only thing that's bothering me is the Bacon Chocolate /jerky. We're vegetarian. Aha oh well! /SPOILER].


----------



## KayEss (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Freezymama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eleda (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> approx prices based on what i found
> 
> ...


----------



## daydreme21 (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm really happy with what the spoilers have shown! He gets it tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 20, 2012)

This was an awesome box, kinda wish I purchased it, but with my delays of my lux box it probably wouldn't have arrived before my bf left for his xmas vacation.  So that would've been a bummer.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 20, 2012)

I shouldn't have known that my husband wouldn't want it. Sigh... If anyone wants buy mine, pm me. I will sell it for $100 and the shipping costs. I can overnight it as well. Mine will be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Dec 20, 2012)

My boxes estimated delivery date just changed from today to N/A.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. It still said today a couple of hours ago, but I live in Ohio and that storm is coming. I hope it arrives soon!


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My boxes estimated delivery date just changed from today to N/A.
> 
> 
> ...


 That's a bummer. I'm in OH too and I still have a tomorrow delivery date. I hope we still get them tomorrow.


----------



## Jflopez (Dec 21, 2012)

I just tracked my husbands box. It says estimated delivery is today but nothing yet and in the tracking there have been no updates or scans since the 14th in Sacramento. I really hope it gets here. Anyone elses tracking say that?? Its been 3 years since we have been able to spend Christmas day together because of deployments and training and it will be a real bummer if his present doesn't get here in time. But then again at least we will be together that'll be the best present  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> keep your fingers crossed for me pleaseeeee


----------



## shygirl (Dec 21, 2012)

I emailed PopSugar early last month and asked them specifically if this box contained any items for shaving.

The person I bought this box for is going through chemo and I didn't want to potentially offend him with a shaving item! I told PS this and they responded that the box contained items that 'every man needs but wouldn't buy for himself'.

For men who do shave, they already know what stuff works for them, and probably already buy shaving items. So, after getting that response from them, I thought I would be good to go.

Now I see that there are TWO items for shaving in this box, I'm not happy at all. They could've just told me that the box likely has shaving items in it and probably wouldn't be a good idea for the intended recipient.

Plus, the man I bought this for is a blue collar worker, doesn't even own a suit, and doesn't travel. If this box were sold by GQ, I definitely wouldn't have purchased it. Given that PopSugar is known to cater to a variety of personality &amp; interest types, I thought this box would be perfect for a hard to shop for guy.

I hope I don't upset the gentleman I bought this for. I have to go out this weekend and build my own box or something.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just tracked my husbands box. It says estimated delivery is today but nothing yet and in the tracking there have been no updates or scans since the 14th in Sacramento. I really hope it gets here. Anyone elses tracking say that?? Its been 3 years since we have been able to spend Christmas day together because of deployments and training and it will be a real bummer if his present doesn't get here in time. But then again at least we will be together that'll be the best present
> 
> 
> ...


 I am having the same issue so I called fedex this am and they told me they are behind in updating tracking but the shipment was about an hour away. Weird I know, but at least there is hope!


----------



## PBandJilly (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StuffedMailbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think that it's a pretty decent box.  Hopefully it has satisfied my cravings from peeking on the regular luxury box thread.  I don't know when my box will arrive but hopefully it's friday or saturday.  I wanted to wait until Christmas morning to open but I don't think I can hold out.  I want to read the luxury box thread so bad.  Man the anticipation is horrible.


 Got my BF's men's luxury box last night so like you, I'm hoping this will satisfy my cravings to peek at the regular luxury box thread. My luxury box has an estimated delivery date of *JANUARY 4TH *so I don't know if I'll last!!!





I definitely plan to email PS since they guaranteed a 12/24 delivery but thought I would give them the benefit of the doubt by waiting until after Christmas to do so.


----------



## Tuscanyb450 (Dec 22, 2012)

I am so angry Popsugar waited till the last minute to mail these boxes. For Pete's sake, this is Christmas and we all know packages take longer due to the package volume and weather. The LEAST they could have done was ship them 2 day so they could meet the promised delivery, they knew there was a blizzard. The LEAST! Now I have to wait till Monday because its did not come today, spend more money when the gift was already $100 EACH, and they could not ship at the promised time.

Tracking It was suppose to be delivered to the Northeast yesterday, today my tracking has changed to N/A.

I am so aggravated the last thing I wanted to do is go shopping December 24th so my adult boys will have a gift to open...Agggggghhh! Never again.


----------



## Jflopez (Dec 22, 2012)

> I am so angry Popsugar waited till the last minute to mail these boxes. For Pete's sake, this is Christmas and we all know packages take longer due to the package volume and weather. The LEAST they could have done was ship them 2 day so they could meet the promised delivery, they knew there was a blizzard. The LEAST! Now I have to wait till Monday because its did not come today, spend more money when the gift was already $100 EACH, and they could not ship at the promised time. Tracking It was suppose to be delivered to the Northeast yesterday, today my tracking has changed to N/A. I am so aggravated the last thing I wanted to do is go shopping December 24th so my adult boys will have a gift to open...Agggggghhh! Never again.


 Same here.. My shipping went from expected delivery yesterday, to now N/A and still no package. And honestly I really don't even have the extra money to buy my husband another gift because we are flying to MN on the 26th for his sisters wedding. I really want to cry. He's had such a crappy Christmas the past 2 years I wanted to make this one really special.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Dec 22, 2012)

> Same here.. My shipping went from expected delivery yesterday, to now N/A and still no package. And honestly I really don't even have the extra money to buy my husband another gift because we are flying to MN on the 26th for his sisters wedding. I really want to cry. He's had such a crappy Christmas the past 2 years I wanted to make this one really special.


 This one will be awesome because he is finally with you. My hubby keeps reminding me that all he wants for Christmas is a happy wife. The pressure for great gifts comes from within me, not excellent gifts. I keep telling myself that on Christmas Day, there is too much, and a lovely box after Christmas will be extra special.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 22, 2012)

I just went to track my BF's box and it doesn't even show that it's entered into the system yet- wtf?! I feel like I have to go out now and start looking for holiday gifts. Not cool popsugar not cool. I know PS has awesome CS- I just emailed them and hopefully they'll be able to she'd some light on the situation. Has anyone emailed them regarding box arrivals not making it by the Xmas deadline? If my box doesn't come in time, I'm at the point where I really don't want it anymore. What's the point??


----------



## PBandJilly (Dec 22, 2012)

> I just went to track my BF's box and it doesn't even show that it's entered into the system yet- wtf?! I feel like I have to go out now and start looking for holiday gifts. Not cool popsugar not cool. I know PS has awesome CS- I just emailed them and hopefully they'll be able to she'd some light on the situation. Has anyone emailed them regarding box arrivals not making it by the Xmas deadline? If my box doesn't come in time, I'm at the point where I really don't want it anymore. What's the point??


 I posted this on the regular luxury box thread as well, but for that box PS emailed me since my estimated arrival isn't until January 4 and said they would comp my January subscription box. I would have much rather just received my luxury box before Christmas like they promised!


----------



## liziam (Dec 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just went to track my BF's box and it doesn't even show that it's entered into the system yet- wtf?! I feel like I have to go out now and start looking for holiday gifts. Not cool popsugar not cool. I know PS has awesome CS- I just emailed them and hopefully they'll be able to she'd some light on the situation. Has anyone emailed them regarding box arrivals not making it by the Xmas deadline? If my box doesn't come in time, I'm at the point where I really don't want it anymore. What's the point??


My tracking info hasn't been updating since the 18th and I have no idea if the box will show up on the 24th. I ordered 2 as gifts, and don't know what to do now. Pop Sugar promised the box would arrive by the 24th - and that's the only promise they made about the box. I really hope both boxes are delivered on Monday, but if that doesn't happen, I would expect Pop Sugar to refund us and let us keep the boxes.

Hopefully all this worrying is for nothing and the boxes arrive on Christmas Eve!


----------



## liziam (Dec 22, 2012)

Hm does anyone know if Fedex is delivering on Monday? Is this already a lost cause?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourcat (Dec 22, 2012)

I have stuff coming from Amazon using FedEx and its scheduled for Monday, so I would say there's still hope. Good luck!


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 22, 2012)

Monday is our last hope- I have 2 men's that I'm waiting on- according to my tracking its not looking good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## liziam (Dec 22, 2012)

I just got off the phone with FedEx. Pop Sugar shipped these boxes via FedEx Home Delivery - not FedEx Ground (at least that's how they shipped my boxes) and FedEx Home Delivery does not deliver on Monday.

The FedEx rep told me there's a chance FedEx ground might take the boxes and deliver them - but that they couldn't promise anything.

I'm pretty frustrated with this situation. I don't know why Pop Sugar waited until the last day possible to ship via FedEx Home Delivery, and not try to give themselves at least a day buffer.


----------



## bradenj21 (Dec 22, 2012)

Unboxing video


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 22, 2012)

This situation is entirely NOT COOL! I'm leaving early on the 26th and now I'm afraid that the package will be sitting on my doorstep for the week I will be gone. So mad!


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bradenj21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Unboxing video


 
Hilarious! Loved the ball commentary!


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 22, 2012)

My husband's box arrived today.  It was missing the blades from Dollar Shave club.  I think he'll like 75% of the items.  I'll steal the rest and figure out something to do with them.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 23, 2012)

Got my box yesterday! The boyfriend liked it. Except the shoelaces were missing!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bradenj21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Unboxing video


 
This is great!


----------



## shygirl (Dec 23, 2012)

For those of you who are missing items, it doesn't matter what was missing, you should've gotten EVERYTHING. If PopSugar were selling x amount of boxes, they should've ensured they had 1,050 of every single item in stock.

File a complaint with the editors and BBB, please. They need to be held accountable for this.


----------



## bradenj21 (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks! Glad you enjoyed it. 

After much consideration, I've decided that this box really isn't for me. 

 Some of it is useful the shaving cream/lotion, razor, and maybe even the wallet
but honestly the 

shoelaces, cuff link balls, luggage scale, screen wipe, and ice cube trays
are completely useless to me. 

The food items are what they are... nothing too special. 

Was it worth what I spent on it? Not really.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bradenj21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! Glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> ...


You got a bad combo on the

cuff links and the shoelaces.  I know they are weird-ish items but the combos my boyfriend got were really cool. And although he was baffled by the shoelaces at first, he is now thinking he will coordinate his tie, laces, and cufflinks for our next night out.  He is even thinking about getting more of the knotz because the idea of coordinating them with his ties was fun.

The scale was weird.  It has value to be sure, but it is strange.  Along with the ice cube trays.

I am alllll about the flasks he got. I call them the James Bond flasks.  He actually already owned a fancy flask but I think the one from the box is really cool.

The shaving stuff he will not use because he uses an electric shaver, so I may be inheriting those items for my legs.

The box really lacked any sense of excitement, which I really had been hoping for/expecting.


----------



## AshJs3 (Dec 23, 2012)

My husband got his box yesterday.

The shoelaces were missing. He wouldn't have used them anyway, but for them to just be left out completely? Awful!

He thought the luggage scale thing was ridiculous. What's luxurious about that? He did however, like the wallet, shave stuff, razor with blades, and beef jerky. He's not a big drinker so the flask will probably go to waste and the cuff links are strange.

Anyway, he ended up liking more things from his box than I did from mine. He even wanted me to sign him up for a men's monthly box if they ever do one of those.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 23, 2012)

So popsugar contacted me back and they never shipped out my box. They apologized and said that they would refund me OR send me a replacement. Gee thanks- I took the refund because a replacement box wont do me any good since its an Xmas gift. In my opinion, they should do more for me than just offer me a refund. Given that its 2 days before Christmas and I have to work tomorrow &amp; then Christmas Eve at my parents- I'm going to spend my lunch break fighting the crowds to try to find a great gift for my bro in law. Ugh... I hate popsugar at this moment, I'm always an advocate of their CS but as a business owner- this is completely unacceptable behavior. I don't think they should send me a free replacement box but I do think that they should offer me some sort of future discount or a regular January box comped for my inconvenience. Sorry ladies for the rant- I'm just so annoyed at this moment- thanks for listening.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So popsugar contacted me back and they never shipped out my box. They apologized and said that they would refund me OR send me a replacement. Gee thanks- I took the refund because a replacement box wont do me any good since its an Xmas gift. In my opinion, they should do more for me than just offer me a refund. Given that its 2 days before Christmas and I have to work tomorrow &amp; then Christmas Eve at my parents- I'm going to spend my lunch break fighting the crowds to try to find a great gift for my bro in law. Ugh... I hate popsugar at this moment, I'm always an advocate of their CS but as a business owner- this is completely unacceptable behavior. I don't think they should send me a free replacement box but I do think that they should offer me some sort of future discount or a regular January box comped for my inconvenience. Sorry ladies for the rant- I'm just so annoyed at this moment- thanks for listening.


 You are absolutely right. You should reply to them and let them not that is not appropriate compensation.

A refund is what they are required to do by law. But how are they going to make it up to you for the major inconvenience it caused?

Having to find a gift suddenly on Christmas Eve day, is not fun or a good situation to be put in.

Good luck with everything!


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 23, 2012)

> You are absolutely right. You should reply to them and let them not that is not appropriate compensation. A refund is what they are required to do by law. But how are they going to make it up to you for the major inconvenience it caused? Having to find a gift suddenly on Christmas Eve day, is not fun or a good situation to be put in. Good luck with everything!


 Thanks so much for the comment!! Wishing you a wonderful holiday season


----------



## bluelion (Dec 23, 2012)

Interestingly enough, the

luggage scale
is one of the items that my brother will find totally useful. I'd agree that it's not exactly luxurious, but I think it's up there in the sense that it's an item that he wouldn't necessarily buy for himself. I think everything in the box fits that category, so I think we were ideal customers for the box I stole the

giant ice cube molds
for myself and replaced it with something else.

I'm sorry to hear some people are having issues with missing items and things not being delivered by the time they said. Did they really guarantee Christmas delivery? That just seems like they're setting themselves up for a backlash.


----------



## Freezymama (Dec 23, 2012)

> So popsugar contacted me back and they never shipped out my box. They apologized and said that they would refund me OR send me a replacement. Gee thanks- I took the refund because a replacement box wont do me any good since its an Xmas gift. In my opinion, they should do more for me than just offer me a refund. Given that its 2 days before Christmas and I have to work tomorrow &amp; then Christmas Eve at my parents- I'm going to spend my lunch break fighting the crowds to try to find a great gift for my bro in law. Ugh... I hate popsugar at this moment, I'm always an advocate of their CS but as a business owner- this is completely unacceptable behavior. I don't think they should send me a free replacement box but I do think that they should offer me some sort of future discount or a regular January box comped for my inconvenience. Sorry ladies for the rant- I'm just so annoyed at this moment- thanks for listening.


 What made u contact them? My box said expected del date for 20th but that disappeared on Wednesday. Now it shows as just initiated. Idk if it has even shipped. I'm so confused. :/ I don't know if I should just wait or contact them. It wasn't his Christmas present so I'm not worried about that. But they did say it would've been here by tomorrow !!


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Dec 23, 2012)

I don't think mine will be here tomorrow, and I'm pretty frustrated. My hubby would love several things in it if I rewrap them and say that I got them for him, but he will be quite frustrated if he knows I bought a mystery box for him. He likes knowing I thought of him and picked things out, so I'm feeling bad that I tried to cheat and order a surprise and it looks like I'm going to get caught. He truly tells me that all he wants for Christmas is a happy wife... I just don't know what I will do with the contents of the box if I don't have it to give to him from Santa. I kind of wish I could trade the whole box for a women's box if it doesn't come tomorrow... Or maybe ask for a refund? I have other presents, so I'm fine there... There is just no way to sneak this stuff into his life after Tuesday.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 23, 2012)

> What made u contact them? My box said expected del date for 20th but that disappeared on Wednesday. Now it shows as just initiated. Idk if it has even shipped. I'm so confused. :/ I don't know if I should just wait or contact them. It wasn't his Christmas present so I'm not worried about that. But they did say it would've been here by tomorrow !!


 I contacted them because my shipment just said it was initiated and never showed any tracking. After contacting them, they confirmed it was never shipped. I really hopes yours comes tomorrow but u may want to have a back up gift in place. I have no trust in pop sugar at this point &amp; I'm completely disappointed in the way they operate. On a positive note- Happy holidays to u and your family!!


----------



## Freezymama (Dec 24, 2012)

> I contacted them because my shipment just said it was initiated and never showed any tracking. After contacting them, they confirmed it was never shipped. I really hopes yours comes tomorrow but u may want to have a back up gift in place. I have no trust in pop sugar at this point &amp; I'm completely disappointed in the way they operate. On a positive note- Happy holidays to u and your family!!


 Thank you! Happy holidays to you as well  I did email them so let's see what happens. It's odd the tracking info still says Initiated. I mean I just don't know anymore. I keep going back and forth to whether I enjoy these boxes and the 'luxury' it claims keeps confusing me. I do still think that the boxes need to be catered to a bigger audience. It is a business after all and their goal is to make $$?!?!


----------



## Jflopez (Dec 24, 2012)

Well they updated my estimated delivery date to Dec.26th. And since it was sent home delivery rather then ground it is actually sitting at the FedEx facility about 10 miles from my house until Wed. rather then it being delivered.. AGGRIVATING!!! But I called FedEx and explained the situation and the man I spoke with was amazing. He actually called the FedEx location and put a hold on the package (lol not like it was going anywhere anyway) but that enables me to pick it up before 4pm today. YAY!!! So he will have his gift for Christmas after all.. But I am very unhappy with how shipping was handled with popsugar and not exactly thrilled about having to go to wait at FedEx to pick up a box that was guarenteed Christmas delivery. They said its the busiest day of the year for pickups. Just wanted to share though because someone may be in the same situation as me and be able to go pick up the package themself. Well happy and healthy holidays to everyone!


----------



## Tuscanyb450 (Dec 24, 2012)

Went out first thing this morning to get alternate gifts. I cannot spend another $100 each but got a little something that goes with the items in this box. Thankfully, my boys will be here for a few days after Christmas. But it won't be the same :-(

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 24, 2012)

> Well they updated my estimated delivery date to Dec.26th. And since it was sent home delivery rather then ground it is actually sitting at the FedEx facility about 10 miles from my house until Wed. rather then it being delivered.. AGGRIVATING!!! But I called FedEx and explained the situation and the man I spoke with was amazing. He actually called the FedEx location and put a hold on the package (lol not like it was going anywhere anyway) but that enables me to pick it up before 4pm today. YAY!!! So he will have his gift for Christmas after all.. But I am very unhappy with how shipping was handled with popsugar and not exactly thrilled about having to go to wait at FedEx to pick up a box that was guarenteed Christmas delivery. They said its the busiest day of the year for pickups. Just wanted to share though because someone may be in the same situation as me and be able to go pick up the package themself. Well happy and healthy holidays to everyone!


 I'm so glad that you were able to get your gift for your hubby. Have a wonderful holiday together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shygirl (Dec 24, 2012)

Does anyone know the details on how to get a refund.

I told them that I wanted a full refund and a paid shipping return when the box finally arrives (which won't be today).

*The person who emailed me told me that the box is non-refundable. *Instead, they said that they will comp a January box to me. I don't want that because the box wasn't for me! It was for a guy!!!

Seriously?! I was promised something by today. I went out yesterday to spend more money on this person's gift since the box won't arrive as promised. I have no more need for this box.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 24, 2012)

I got a refund because they never sent out my box. If I were you, I would put a note on my door telling FedEx to return to sender &amp; then I would contact my credit card company. The item was guaranteed by Christmas &amp; they didn't hold up on their end. From a legal stance- the contract is now null &amp; void. They were guaranteed by christmas, right?? Popsugar is really not handling this situation like a professional business- a complete letdown in their CS!!


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Dec 24, 2012)

I have the worlds greatest Fed Ex guy! He delivered the box even though Popsugar didn't pay for delivery today. No more worries! But no more buying men's boxes for me, either. This was too nerve wracking thinking it wouldn't be here on time and then I would have to explain it away. Thank you Fed Ex! But still, boo to Popsugar for not shipping in a timely enough fashion that we wouldn't need to worry, when it was ordered a month ago.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have the worlds greatest Fed Ex guy! He delivered the box even though Popsugar didn't pay for delivery today. No more worries! But no more buying men's boxes for me, either. This was too nerve wracking thinking it wouldn't be here on time and then I would have to explain it away. Thank you Fed Ex! But still, boo to Popsugar for not shipping in a timely enough fashion that we wouldn't need to worry, when it was ordered a month ago.


SO happy it worked out for you!


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 24, 2012)

I got my box today. There is a razor missing. =[


----------



## bradenj21 (Dec 26, 2012)

I also need to vent about this (at least) one more time... who the hell had the bright idea to make 

silicone ice cube trays
I decided to try and use them tonight - and do you know how big of a pain in the a** it was to move these things from the sink to the freezer?!?

They were floppy! 

Since when are

ice cube trays and luggage scales
luxury items _ANYWAY_? These are _the_ *IT* item for men who want pure luxury! Simply look no further than your freezer!


----------



## bluelion (Dec 26, 2012)

Yeah, I don't know about luxury as far as the

scales and ice cube trays,
but both those items are useful for my family, so I appreciated them.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 26, 2012)

I liked the

ice cube trays (i took them out and kept them for myself since they said they can be used to freeze soup or sauces which is helpful to me)
but it was in no way luxury. It is something i would maybe see in a home themed box of some sorts, maybe something from BB.

As for the

scale
i am not sure what to think of that!!!

My bf liked everything else.


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Dec 26, 2012)

I kind of found that it was an odd assortment in this box.  I enjoyed it, mostly, though I could have done without the 

cuff links and green shoelaces.  How odd!  These are things my husband will never in a million years use.  At least he can use the luggage scale, since he travels a lot for work.  I love the wallet it came with, but he's so picky about his wallets that he let me have that too.  And the razors also went to me; he only uses electric, but at least I know I will definitely use these.  Did any of you check out the video on the main page of the Dollar Shave Club website?  It had my hubby cracking up so hard that he had to share it on facebook!


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SiriusDreamer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I kind of found that it was an odd assortment in this box.  I enjoyed it, mostly, though I could have done without the
> 
> ...


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 27, 2012)

Has anyone received an email back from PS concerning their missing items?!


----------



## Freezymama (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone received an email back from PS concerning their missing items?!


 I haven't even gotten an email regarding a box that I have yet to receive.  Seriously so over Pop Sugar!!


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone received an email back from PS concerning their missing items?!


 I did.  I was missing the razor blades and they said that they weren't missing and that the coupon code was for the blades.  Which makes no sense because I know people got both.  So I replied and said that.  I haven't heard back.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 27, 2012)

I got an email saying they would replace my missing item.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 27, 2012)

Huh. I guess I will email them again since they have returned my email about the missing shoelaces.


----------



## Christy327 (Dec 27, 2012)

I got green shoelaces, cuff links, orange ice cube trays, and luggage thingie for trade.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Dec 30, 2012)

My husband loves these razor blades!  He actually wants to continue to get them, and I am shocked!  Everything in the box may not have been perfect for him, but it is all finding homes where it will be loved (other than the blue cufflinks and shoelaces... still thinking about who might need those.)  This was a pretty good box for us, though I don't think I would get another men's box.   Many of the items were great gifts for men in my life who loved them, but I don't want to risk last minute shopping because of the slow delivery again.


----------



## 40love (Dec 30, 2012)

Overall my husband liked the box.  I thought it was better than the ladies version.   The pamphlet said that you get one sample razor and two months of Dollar Shave Club free.   Does anyone know if the razor and blades represented the two months or if we will also get two months of their service.  Just curious how that will work, didn't see any inserts on that

Thanks and happy new year!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *40love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Overall my husband liked the box.  I thought it was better than the ladies version.   The pamphlet said that you get one sample razor and two months of Dollar Shave Club free.   Does anyone know if the razor and blades represented the two months or if we will also get two months of their service.  Just curious how that will work, didn't see any inserts on that
> 
> Thanks and happy new year!


 There should be a code on the little slip of paper in the envelope that they came in!


----------



## 40love (Dec 31, 2012)

Figures, either threw the code out or can't find it....


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *40love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Figures, either threw the code out or can't find it....


I can give you one!  I will go check my boyfriend's box if you would like


----------



## AshJs3 (Dec 31, 2012)

I still haven't heard anything about the missing shoe laces from my husband's box. I know it's the holidays and all, but other people have been getting responses.


----------



## Freezymama (Jan 1, 2013)

> I still haven't heard anything about the missing shoe laces from my husband's box. I know it's the holidays and all, but other people have been getting responses.


 I haven't even heard about my husbands BOX!!! I keep emailing and sent direct messages on twitter with nothing!!! Ridiculous! I can't believe a business would behave in this manner. The little desire I had to continue my regular sub is abs gone!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I still haven't heard anything about the missing shoe laces from my husband's box. I know it's the holidays and all, but other people have been getting responses.


 
I emailed them twice - and got a response within a few days. They said they will send me some replacements shoelaces - but who knows when I'll see them..


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I emailed them twice - and got a response within a few days. They said they will send me some replacements shoelaces - but who knows when I'll see them..


i got my replacement razor it appeared in my mail box out of nowhere without a tracking.  if i were you i would email them repeatedly everyday.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i got my replacement razor it appeared in my mail box out of nowhere without a tracking.  if i were you i would email them repeatedly everyday.


 
I just emailed them asking when I should be expecting it so hopefully they will reply.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 3, 2013)

Received an email yesterday that the shoelaces had been shipped already -  received them today!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received an email yesterday that the shoelaces had been shipped already -  received them today!


wow that is snappy! awesome that they sent an email too!


----------



## LillyAmanda (Jan 9, 2013)

Ha ha. Did everyone get the email from PS today about the " luxury" of those green shoelaces? I was ROFLOL. My hubby would make a ligature and strangle me if I bought him something like green shoelaces. ( j/k but barely).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenniferV (Jan 9, 2013)

I got that e-mail too!  I think my husband would wear the laces.  If he actually had any shoes that tied.  LOL.  But I'm not sure I'd call shoelaces a luxury item.  Ever.


----------

